# Ork Deathskull Waaagh! by piemaster



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a log of my Ork Deathskull warband.

Background notes:
They are all part of the Deathskulls clan and all sport looted imperial equipment. The three mobs that are painted I tried to give a rag-tag appearance with a limited colour pallet. The entire warband has the same basic colours and each squad has another unique colour (until I have more mobs than separate colours:grin - I put this down to different mobs looting from the same enemy squads, but different to the defeated squads looted by other mobs.

Anyway, I am in the middle of making Nobz from scratch. I don't have the money to buy a box of the buggers so boyz and plasticard aplenty for these guys!

I made plasticard additions to the soles of feet, the waist and at the arm-pits to give a raise of about 4-5mm. This marks them out from the rest of the boyz as will plenty of dakka and the like.

Photos (sorry for the shoddyness at times):








Left to right - 'proper' nob, 'DIY nob', boy

















I'll have to fill in the waists with green stuff tomorrow and finish them off but for now they'll just have to wait. Oh and I threw a couple of bikes together as well a few months back...








Bigger exhaust...









That's it for now at least. I'll have to sexy up the shoota/rokkit launcher (Its actually a big shoota if I were to use it in game) as I got glue on it. I was making it twin linked in the extreme but it would have been too 'side heavy' so I took the second big shoota off. I'll have to glyph it up later on.

I realise the Nobz entry doesn't allow for big shootas - that's what the old codex is for. To hit people with and say things like "its so much better than the new one - I can't believe I paid good money for the new hunk of junk" and stuff like that. Don't get me wrong, it has its uses... I just prefer the units in 3rd ed.

That's it folks. Thanks for reading this far. I'll reward those who did with occasional updates.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

looking good mate, i can see a lot of good progress on this thread, hope it goes well then...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

im going to follow this thread, as you have already caught my interest with small conversions to your orks.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well this, certainly seems interesting. I like your Bikers alot, is that a Shotgun you used the lengthen the exhaust? Nevertheless, plus rep:victory:


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Like dark angel said, looks interesting, and the fluff also sounds intrigueing


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments and your enthusiasm in my project.



dark angel said:


> is that a Shotgun you used the lengthen the exhaust?


Its the muzzle of an ordinary shoota that I trimmed off and turned upside down. The bikes aren't all that converted really but sport imperial cannisters aplenty.

I forgot to post the picture of the Nobz' big shoota - sorry.








I trimmed off one of the rokkits (to be used later... never throw thingz away!) and added another shoota muzzle. I'll glyph it up on the square to the top-right of the drum magazine as poly cement melted it a-bit.

I'll green stuff it up today and perhaps be finished on this squad this evening. It was great working with plasticard but it took me >2 hours as I had to trace the appropriate sizes in pencil. Hopefully it'll be worth it.

Thanks for looking and if you guys have any suggestions on technique go ahead.:good:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Some good conversions from the looks of it mate xD, maybe a hint of Green stuff to smoothern? Although with this being Orks It dosent really matter...


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks cool, keep it up, would like to see some looted IG vehicles when you get this done ...


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

very nice!

I like the big big shoota (+rep)


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

@ Blackheart_101 - One step ahead of you my friend...
































Da Krumpa got a bit damaged so I'm going to fix him up a bit (Basilisks are boys don't you know). I need to Orkify him more and do a better paint job but since its painted its at the bottom of the pile for now at least.

Thing is this isn't a new army for me. I've got ~700 points painted. I thought I'd post pics for fun really as I build the newer stuff.

I green stuffed the Nobz but ran out of time to finish them off for today. Normally I wouldn't post anything but since I was already takin' photos I thought I might as well. They've now got arms and heads. They need beefing up with shoulder pads (a few are going to have imperial tank tracks for shoulder pads and front armour plates:grin and accessorising.

They're packin' 2 big shootas, 2 w sluggas & ccw and 1 w 2 sluggas (power claw counts as choppa but looks cooler and more Nobish). I'll also plasticard some daggs onto various surfaces as well.

























Don't know why he's got a chunk out of his leg missing. Its just the camera.

69 Reputation! Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i was going to rep ya, but 69s an awesome number and i don't want to be the one to break that number.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Howdy. I'm waiting on some bitz orders coming through and various tools so I decided to finish off most of my orks. I've got 45 slugga/shoota boyz. They're painted really basically as it takes me ages and I'm not too fond of painting, preferring modelling hands down.

Here are the boyz









All orks are deathskulls and have blue war paint to signify clan loyalty. Each squad has a unique colour ID. Mainly in the form of clothing and IG wargear. 
This squad ran down a penal legion (read about it in some ork fluff somewhere and loved it)

















Ultramarines shoulder pad - needs extra work but I might leave it. Not sure yet.









Various gunz and orkyness...

















Nobz from the 16 boyz boxed sets back in the day. I didn't even know about plasticard so they're not any taller.


























Let me know what you think and all that jazz. Hope you like 'em. I know they're not great but they're something at least anyway. I'd love to be able to showcase my miniatures for real and win awards but that's not going to happen for now at least. They just have to be finished and look ok.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to go out on a limb here and offer some advice based on these last photos.

1: you need to apply more even coverage on the models. Take a look at the skin for example. It is very blotchy with black basecoat showing through. Take the time to do a couple of coats if needed to evenly cover the areas you are painting.

2: Thin your paints. Goes with the above advice as more layers will require thinner paint.

3: clean up areas that you have spilled on while painting a different area. This makes all the difference in the world, trust me.



You are off to a good start and you have the basic skill required for sure, now it is just a matter of applying some newer techniques to make your painting really pop out.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

First, thanks for the advice.

The blotchy-ness on the skin might be due in part to the camera but also how I wanted them to turn out. I was going for a 'grubby' look. I used an undercoat of DA green and wanted it to show through in places but I realise it looks a little messy.

How do you thin paints? I always use them straight out of the bottle. Do you pour paint onto a pallet and then add whatever or do you add it to the bottle? Also what do you add to thin paints? I assume water but I honestly don't know. I suppose there is a thread that would tell me this.

I agree that there are some patchy areas where the brush has gone out of the lines. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

You can thin your paint by transferring some paint to a palette (tile, saucer) and then adding a drop of water. I usually use an old drybrush to transfer 2-3 drops of paint and then add a drop of water. 
If you add too much water just wait a little. It'll dry a bit and the paint will be thicker again.

This probably needs some practice to get the hang of it since you mentioned you are used to painting straight out of the pot. You will probably find the paint very thin in the beginning. 

Also, you might need to apply more than one layer to get a solid covering. Because thinned paint dries relatively easy the second layer can be applied right after the first, with the same batch of paint.

Give it a try. If you don't like it you can always go back to your current painting method.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Lumat:grin:
I'll give your suggestions a go. I've been trying my hands at thinning paints on my Tau (painting white over black is fun) to give me the layers I need. I'm going to go back to my Orks when I've tried more techniques and have more time during the day.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

My lack of progress is due to painting Catachans.
*Here*


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I had not seen this before. Nice work, there are some great conversions, ork weapons are so much fun. How many armies do you have? So far i see traitor guard,catachans and orks. Plenty of models in all of those.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Shaantitus, thanks. They've been a little neglected for a bit but when university is over and done with perhaps I'll have more time to construct my very own Waaagh! As for how many armies I own? I'll count:
1 Space marine chapter of my own devising (my first paint job) 3kpts (not 5thed).
2 Cadians 2kish pts 4thed.
3 Catachans ~1500 3rded
4 Blood pact ~1k 4thed
5 Chaos SM 1500 4thed but may bump into 5th
6 Orks 700? 3rded but may bump into 5th
7 Imperial fleet 2K unpainted
That's about it. (Can you tell I don't like 5th all that much?) I've got some more as bitz stashed away that I'll give a haul over when I have time. I'm more of a collector you see, books and models mostly.

Anyway, I'll be giving my Orks an over haul in a couple of months when University is finished. I've been trying out different painting schemes that people have suggested and that I've seen here so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As long as you enjoy it, that is all that matters.
That is a heap of models. 4 out of 7 40k armies are hordes. Most impressive.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Update time!

I've now finished University so should have more time for the hobby. Over the past week I've painted 12 boys, 3 bikes, and some Imperial Guard.

Ork squad: Sorry for some dull photos.









Nob
















I'm going to free-hand some imperial insignia. I'll probably go Black Templars or something.

Boys
































Not sure how to do the grenades. I was thinking green or orange to make it eyecatching... What do you reckon?


















































Bikes - I got these in the battleforce box. Didn't plan on taking them but I painted them anyways. Deathskulls don't make bikes, they steal them. 2 bikes are evil suns and 1 is bad moon. The yellow is bright and the red is dull but I can always fix it later.
























The yellow was a bitch to paint. I should have done white underneath - oh well. Its yellow now!


























































I really like how they've turned out. Much better than the earlier squad. I should get better with time but just wanted to show these babies off. I'll green wash them to blend the skin tones a bit better, then after that I'll do their eyes.

I've also been painting guard. I painted up an *armoured fist squad* and a *priest*. I've also been re-basing my guard army and next up is some necromunda.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I built my Ork Trukk and did the first stages of painting those Nobz. The Trukk was a bitch to make. I raised the front chassis to accommodate larger wheels, but that meant shortening it a bit and that made a whole plethora of problems. I had to shorten teh crank shaft, gouge a bit out of the front area and the driver's seat. That sort of thing.

The big shoota howdah isn't glued in for easy of transportation and is fully swivel-able too. I added some plasticard to some areas to cover gaps and modelling errors which I then added rivvets (which aren't shown in the photos).
I'm going to paint it in Goff colours and then daub Deathskulls blue over it. Also plannin' on graffiti-ing 'SkullFang' somewhere on it as its my Warbosses' ride.

Anyway pics:

















































Here is where I had to alter the chassis. I'll smooth her up with gs later.









I went and painted some layers on my Nobz too:
I added a SM lascannon sight to this Nob as he is the hardest and gets the best gear.









































I picked up some Enchanted Blue and am going to have a go of blending paints and whathaveyou to try and liven up the blue areas. Any advice is welcome. Wish me luck with wet blending.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Woop! Great to see another Deathskulls clan on the go! I'm currently working on a group of flash gitz (see project log somewhere on here) and a mega dredd to compliment what I have so far!

I have some pics on the gallery here so if you want any hints or tips painting up your dudes just holler, I'm always happy to help.  

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5078

Keep it up mate, I'm up to about 5400 pts in total, about 1500 pts painted due to being too anal about even the most mundane model. Orks ftw!!!

Grins
:biggrin:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> if you want any hints or tips painting up your dudes just holler, I'm always happy to help.


Noted. I'll likely give you a shout. I've been putting off the more 'advanced' techniques as I don't want to scupper them up.



Grins1878 said:


> Orks ftw!!!


Absolutely!

I've painted the Trukk up to that of the Goff clan (pics to follow on Thursday-ish) and am going to Deathskull-it-up later on in the week.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool shit dude. Da green tide is expanding.
Reppage


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a quick update. The trukk is by no means finished, but is coming along nicely. Most of its done, I've just got to touch up the checks and do some finishing touches before I can loot her.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I've finished the Nobz and am in the process of tidying up the trukk and adding iconography. I was going to simply daub glyphs onto the front end but I changed my mind.
Pics:









This translates as 'Property of Skullfang' - the second Glyph is the personal insignia glyph of my Warboss Skullfang. Cheers to everyone over in *this *thread for helping me decide glyphs to use.

Nobz:

































































I gave the blue areas a bit of a highlight with a mix of Ultramarines Blue (the base colour) and Enchanted Blue. Thanks to all of you deathskulls out there who helped me with choosing the lighter blue colour and the GW guy who told me about wet blending (which I then bastardised).

Ok, so maybe the Nobz aren't finished. I'm going to give 'em a once over with watered down DA green and maybe give 'em some more love. I wouldn't lavish as much attention on a squad normally but since they are dead 'ard and form the retinue for Skullfang I thought 'What the heck?'. Next up is Skullfang himself when I get paid.


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice job with the skin tone but if I may make a suggestion: Devlan Mud is your best mate for some quick shading on the blue and yellow areas, water it down a little and it won't interfere with the base colours, just flow into the recesses. Also a couple of heavy layers of Gyphonne sepia will make the horns, teeth etc. look miles better


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, I was thinking the horns could do with a bit of pazazz. Thanks Rob for your comments.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I pretty much finished my trukk. It was a fun little project and I learned some new techniques along the way - a big bonus. Anyway, pics:

The Nobz with trukk (sadly lacking warboss):









Trukk pics:









































































For those of you who noticed, I hacked off the front area and fitted the custom glyphs I made from plasticard. I then re-attached it back on with plasticard rod like so...









I still need to do some painting of the glyphs at the front where the paint is chipped away and a couple of the daggs along the side. Bubblematrix kindly pointed me in the direction of a thread on the waaagh forums for all ork glyphs gw has released so far.

Next up in this log is a squad of lootas (I'm scratching them out of bitz and plasticard as I don't like the gw ones) then more trukks and some painting of the boyz I already have to make 'em a bit better.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i really like your glyphs and the checkered pattern on the front of the trukk

your painting seems to have improved throughout the log, although i might suggest starting off painting the skin with a foundation paint to give a good base, you can then wash/drybrush/highlight it as you please as it gives a good solid colour to work from

overall a nice log so far, keep it up

cheers

edd


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

Couldn't agree more about the foundation paints, my sequence for Ork skin is:
Orkhide shade, a drybrush of Knarloc green, a lighter drybrush of Goblin Green, a very light drybrish of Scorpion green to the very highest points and a generous was of Thraka Green. Looks really good for very little effort- it can be production lined as well for all those boyz


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Still looking good mate! 

Skinwise I go Dark Angels Green, Knarloc green like a wet brush, so it leaves the DA green in just the deepest recesses, a heavy drybrush with goblin green followed by scorpion green on the extremities.

Whatever works though, its good to have a variety of ork colours


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice on the skin. I think I'll invest in some of the colours people have mentioned, especially the washes. Thanks for the rep and interest. Its all about sharing knowledge and ideas.


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

try the different methods out on some spare boyz, my only dissatisfaction with my method is that it can be a little dark


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Update time! I've spent the past 10 days or so drilling out 60+ gun barrels. I'm going over the looted basilisk I made earlier and am planning on adding glyphs as well as redoing the paint job. I also went and cobbled together some lootas. Pics

















































These took ages as I had to cut several IG guns apart and add random gubbinz. I have one left to make for this squad (carrying a burst cannon).

Mek:
















I'm not sure of his kustom mega blasta. I wanted a four-barrelled Gatling gun but I'm not too sure if it worked out. I bits ordered the gw one to have a looksey at it and to see what I can come up with in a similar ilk.

I also bits ordered (thanks bits and kits) 5 deffguns:








These are a really cool guns but I really don't like the shoulder supports and harnesses. I made 'em anyway just to have. I think they're ok for a squad but I wouldn't mix and match them with the others.

Oh, I also made a nob for my 15 strong slugga boys squad.









Next up to be built is a grot oiler, my warboss and some random boys and nobs to have different weapon options. Painting wise its the basilisk. I removed the gretchin crew in order to have them pinned in place. When I removed them I noticed I missed areas when painting so that's also on the list.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Really liking the lootas, 
IDEA
Use a Heavy Flamer and Multi Melta for burna's!!!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

BearsofLeon said:


> Really liking the lootas,
> IDEA
> Use a Heavy Flamer and Multi Melta for burna's!!!


Actually I prefer the metal burnas I think. I run boys with kit bashed shoota/IG flamer for burnas but I always liked the metals. Maybe some day...


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

Liking the lootas, the Nob looks good as well. The problem with the Mega Blasta is that there's no interface between the existing gun and the new barrels, scavence a tau weapon and cut the little plastic disc off it and bolt it on behind the barrels, should work fine then. Or even GS some tubes back into the rest of the gun, or lose the ammo clip and add a battery from somewhere (like the Rokkit Launchas from the boyz sprue)


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Rob1981 said:


> Or even GS some tubes back into the rest of the gun, or lose the ammo clip and add a battery from somewhere (like the Rokkit Launchas from the boyz sprue)


Yes, I should have some batteries somewhere. I'm going to add cabling and will definitely have to gs it up here a bit. Cheers guys for your comments.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

A bit of progress but not in pictorial form I'm afraid. I've drilled out the barrels of some 60 or so boyz and my lootas. I made a kustom zzap gun out of plasticard, a SM lascannon and some trukk wheels but I'm not all that happy with it. I think its just for fun and an exercise in modelling. I may have another go as the zzap guns in Rob's Big Red Waaagh! were really cool and have given me a bit of inspiration. I was going for field artillery but these seem more Orky.

I'll post pics later on when they are painted as you've seen most of what is about.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey there people. I amassed my horde on the table today to show you all here my progress as a whole rather than piece mental as seems to have been the case thus far. I'm going to heed the advice on here and get a wash to do the skin for these guys as you can see brush strokes. Its not as bad on the table but its there.









You'll notice a warbuggy at the back that has been primed for about 6/7 years now. I think its about time I paint it... Gorkamorka anyone?

I've got a few pics of the lootas I've been working away on together with a nob and the basilisk I'm redoing. I painted the main blast shield as can be seen above and parts of the main gun. I removed the gretchin and drilled their feet so they can now be easily removed for storage purposes rather than catching on things.

























Nob








I also have a second with a PK but he's well blurry so no pics today.

Scratch Lootas
These are by no means finished bur its nice to have something to show. Since taking these pics I've also painted their eyes, bases and cabling. To finish off I need to finish the blue, touch up cloth areas and that sort of thing.

























































































Here's the second loota squad









... and the zzap! gun. Its pretty rubbish and needs more work. I'll have to trawl the internet for inspiration but for now it'll do the job

















That's it for now. I'll have to put this on the back burner for a bit as I'm now going to flit over to my blood pact to get them ready for taking to Lenton for when 40K Radio come over. I'll probably take these too.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So its been far too long to leave the Waagh! alone. I've been busy painting Imperials I'm afraid. I did, however, have time to fix up some gretchin and have dug out my warboss (you can see him in the above post unpainted) after painting and take some pics for your viewing (dis)pleasure.

Sorry, but it was getting a bit dark later on as I was taking pictures. I was at work when it was nice weather.

Warbuggie complete with ghastly mould lines and streaky paint:

















I'll have to sort that out fo sho. He used to belong to a Bad Moons clan... Needs black flames, more blue, some ammo feeds and a better painted Ork/yellow areas.

I went and redid the bikes but didn't catalogue my efforts. Got me some foundation paints and washes which I'm really pleased with. GW/Citadel did a really good job with those:

































Mek:
















He needs a quad barreled minigun or something to finish him off for some counts as fo shangle and whatnot Gretchin:

































One had a bolt pistol but I don't know where that is. Painted this guy to crew a Zzap gun/be a Mek's bitch:









Warboss Skullfang:








































I pinned his big choppa and head for ease of storage and because I prefer the other horned helmet and will switch it out when I get one…


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool conversions and definitely visible painting improvement. Doing Deathskulls myself, and it's good to see some inspiration for possible conversions that I, as a new 40k player, have not yet braved.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I have a bit of touch ups to do on some of the Orks that I'll have to get around to. For now I have basecoated my gretchin and found a cool gun barrel courtesy of the torque wrench-esque cc wpn from the bike set. I wanted to give the gretchins' skin more difinition and since there are so few of them compared to the rest of the mob I did a wash of thakara into their recesses and will do a highlight with goblin green mixed w bleached bone to see how it works.

Pics:

































These plastics are great for how tiny they are. Still not as good as the metals but getting there and so handy for conversion purposes, plus I find plastic holds the primer better. I have a blister of the thieving grots and the dying Ork waiting to be painted up to make an objective markers/yet more gretchin.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work piemaster. These guys are comming along nicely. Cannot rep you though cause i already did that for your imperials.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I thought I'd post up in here just to let people know what is going on. My USB port has broken on my laptop and I can't connect my camera so I am unable to post any pictures. I can, however, tell you that I have built a Deff Dread with a custom 3D base together with a second trukk complete with enclosed crew cab, the boys from a black reach box I bought and the beginnings of a looted imperial Chimera.

The boys have been given 'eavy armour and I remodeled the arms extensively to make them not look like AoBR boys as they look silly. The Nobs will be converted into flash gitz when I can get some more arms to put snazzguns onto.

I also have a battlewaggon, leman russ, trukk, gretchin, deffcoptas, stormboys and some other things in the pipeline that need built and customised and the like.

Painting wise, I saw the excellent work done on the *heroes of armageddon* page for the orks and it has made me step up my game for painting the boys. This, thgether with the tutorial over on *irondog studios* (see mr potato head stompa) which I bashed into fit with my own tastes, has spurned me on to go over ALL of my boys and touch them up. I really like how they have turned out so far. I have about 20 super green Orks which I feel really do pop when you look at them. I've wanted them to have that extra something and I hope I have achieved it. I'll try and get some photos taken this weekend and uploaded at my computer at work but no promises.

I've been really busy with 40K for the past few months. I'm trying to finish off my Space Marines as well as the Orks and I've been buying tonnes of crap that I don't know where to start and don't have enough foam left to hold it all. Everything should level off soon enough with progress and updates on painting.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So the USB port on my laptop is scuppered so my capacity to upload pictures is limited to say the least. I have sorted out my basing though. I painted a ring of graveyard earth rather than having a black ring and drybrushed bleached bone on the top of the sand so now my Orks' bases are uniform.

I went over with a light layer of 2-3:1 goblin green: bleached bone on the skin and they look like Orks now rather than dull green aliens. I am much more happy with them now. Much better.

I have some pictoral progress in the form of a Looted Wagon. Currently it is up to about three colours but I don't have any more recent photos. I'll post some more soon (this summer I promise).

For now here are some photos.


































Nearly finished...

















Frontal assault ramp down...


































This badboy took ages. I can't believe how long it took. Cutting all that plasticard to fit took ages. I was so fed up by the time I finished and I was worried of messing it up with paint. I think I've done an alright job but for now you'll have to take my word for it.

Anyway, a kustomised trukk

























































I loved making this. It was quite a lot of fun (especially after I bought myself a steel 12" ruler and cutting matt!). Cutting plasticard was much easier when the roof isn't already made and an awkward shape.

I have a Dedd Dread but the photos are a little on the blurry side. I even managed to make my AoBR Boyz into Bad Moons 'Ard Boyz (yes that's right a deviation away from blue! - I actually used the Imperial Fist scouts as a tester for yellow) and three of the Nobz into flash gits.

I've got unassembled a Leman Russ, Trukk, Gretchin and some Stormboyz but for now I hope you enjoy this post.


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a very clever and awesome post that lauded your skills of plasticardorkiness (read: orkiness not dorkiness) but then the site went ahead and lost my post. So here we go, more succinct so that I lose less if I lose again.

Good to see an update.
Dig the trukk.
Nice plasticard work.
Looking forward to paint.
Have rep. Will Follow.
Edit: I lied about the rep. Apparently I have repped you too much to be repped more.

Peace and Love and All That.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

NIce lookign conversions, it's great to see an update on these guys, i'm not a great fan of plasticard..(.actually that's a lie, i'm a fan of plasticard i'm not a fan of measuring stuff). I look forwasrds to seeing your orky vehicular gubbins completed. 

rep from me


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice to see another Ork plog. I like the conversions you made and like the others can't wait to see them painted up.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love your conversions mate, wish i had more practice with plasticard but i havent managed to find it cheap enough in the UK to risk ruining a ton of it 

+ rep btw


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

its harder and more expensive to find in newzealand.

Try bits and kits, i know he has some and thats were i got mine from.

Im really looking foward to seeing the russ come up.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks to all of you who have commented in this log. I'm just sorry that it doesn't get updated all that much. Each hobby project I undertake (army, squad or vehicle) I am endeavouring to increase my game in some way. My space marines are the first army I did highlighting with and my Orks feature a lot of conversions, especially the vehicles to a lesser or larger extent. I have more extravagant conversions planned so watch this space for a RuzzBot down the way. This promise will be kept I can assure you. I've been looking forward/daunted by this project for rather a long time now.

As for plasticard. Best thing since chainsawed Ork. I love it. The Kiwi is right, bitsandkits  is your best bet for it. You don't have to buy in bulk and they have never done me wrong over the years.

As for New Zealand, I'm looking to go over there late 2013. It just seems like such a lovely place.

Anyway. Orks.




























































I needed to get some base colour on the deff dread and looted wagon as I wanted to use them in a game. The Independent Characters spoke of using masking tape on miniatures and I thought 'what the hell'. I think it is a bit bright but that is where weathering will come in. I've never done it before but am raring to give it a go at some point.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry for letting this slide for a while. I have been hobbying when I can but my computer had being playing silly buggers and I have been really busy. By way of an apology, here are some lovely pics of an Ork Looted Rhino/Mekk Wagon I am making.

Sorry it's been a while. I have neglected to post here in ages but I have been hobbying nonetheless. While I have pics of more unpainted minis I will be taking photos of painted ones tomorrow just to show that I do actually paint.

I'm really pleased with how it is coming along. I still have work to do on it but it is turning out to be more interesting now as it is finally reaching something appropriately Orky.

    

it is turning out fairly OK. Weapons to add and things to touch up on but not bad for my first go at more serious plasticard work eh?

I have some Space Mareenz painted up too that I'll photograph and upload this weekend (hopefully) and the start of a Ruzz Bot which is taking shape.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome back piemaster, it's been a while. Looking forwards to seeing more of your kitbashes and scratchbuilds.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Photos! Thanks to everybody who has commented during this thread, it's nice to hear what people have to say and hear ways to improve or just something I wouldn't otherwise have thought of. As I build more stuff, I will endeavour to post more pics. The plan for this one is for a dreadnought cc weapon right arm and a big shoota array on the left. I have no idea how I'm going to make the joints work but will hopefully manage to cobble together something half decent soon enough! 

   

All I need to do now is add a big shoota to the left hand side and a dreadnought close combat weapon to the right side and I'm nearly ready. It's taking frigging ages but I hope it is worth it. I reinforced the head section on the inside with green stuff and plasticard as I figure people would want to pick it up from the head. Also the big shoota is glued into a hole I cut out to fit around it to increase the surface area the glue would stick to for added strength. Maybe I'll try to green stuff around it for extra pizazz.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bahahahaha that is awesome, really nice idea to turn a LR into a Dread! The fluff story as to how it comes about in my mind is hilarious!

Where about's in NZ are you going to?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude, you are going off, these last conversions are fantastic. I am sure you are a greenskin at heart. Love your work and it is great to see you back.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Bahahahaha that is awesome, really nice idea to turn a LR into a Dread! The fluff story as to how it comes about in my mind is hilarious!
> 
> Where about's in NZ are you going to?


Thanks Jacobite. I originally saw this  on a quick google search and I was captivated. I think I'm going to have to make a second one as I was browsing the forgeworld website (as I am want to do from time to time) and I saw the mega dread killkannon









Then I did a bit of maths and I also want to buy another £200 just of Orks! Maybe one for the back burner I think. For now, I'm just going to try and build what I have.





shaantitus said:


> Dude, you are going off, these last conversions are fantastic. I am sure you are a greenskin at heart. Love your work and it is great to see you back.


Thanks Shaantitus. I'm glad to see your project log is ticking over. I'll admit that plasticarding is hard work. Building from parts that are already sculpted by someone else is so easy now that I've messed about myself! Kudos to anyone who gives it a bash! I hope to get better with experience, but the hardest thing I find is trying to imagine what it will look like on a small scale. I know how it'll look in the end but always how to get there.

In the time being I have made another looted wagon. I'll take photos when I can. I bought a banged up Leman Russ on ebay and that was my base. I went for a more open turret and am mostly satisfied with how it turned out.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Photos! So in an ideal world I would like to be able to play Apocalypse with my Orks. I have this grand idea to have Space Marine Orks and the hummies from Gorkamorka fighting alongside mobs from every clan in a massive Ork Waaagh! That is the ultimate goal and will likely take years to achieve since I like to take my time and also dabble here and there across the 40K range. It's just an idea to keep me (somewhat) focused.

So far I have managed to build two looted wagons and a forgeworld mek wagon (the rhino). Pics


I bought this Leman Russ on ebay as my Ruzzbot didn't have a battle cannon (ruddy demolisher kit) and was torn as to whether to make an IG 'dozer or an Ork looted vehicle. Looted vehicle won and here are more shots of it. The Ruzzbot is unfinished as I need to do the arms but I've been putting it off since it's rather difficult, so I decided to knock up another tank!







The light wasn't very good when I was taking the photos so you can't really see that I have beaten up the plasticard somewhat. I need to add rivets, some plasticard track guards, exhausts, perhaps further battle damage and a big shoota to the front (the same one in the head of the Ruzzbot which came from bitsandkits - thanks bitsandkits!).

The turret sits on the IG turret cupola - which was a bitch to cut to fit the plasticard around - and the Ork shoota turret can turn freely and come out for storage and flexibility on the tabletop. I'm somewhat happy with how it turned out - hoping it'll look better with a load of his mates alongside him in an armoured brigade!


----------

